# Dimmer con triac y diac, consulta



## rva1945 (Dic 27, 2011)

Buenos dias:

Estimados, adjunto imagen de un clásico dimmer con triac y diac. Pienso usarlo con cargas de hasta 500W. Mi pregunta es: los resistores, ambos de 8.2K, de qué potencia deben ser?

Me comentaron por ahi que en caso de usarlo para atenuar el primerio de un transformador, debo colocar un cerámico en paralelo con dicho transformador, caso contrario el flando abrupto del disparo puede quemar la bobina, es asi? En caso afirmativo, cual es el valor de dicho capacitor?

Muchas gracias.
Robert


----------



## maxee (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola, por lo general si en un diagrama no especifica la potencia que es capas de disipar una resistencia casi seguro es de 1/4.


y lo otro, por que necesitas atenuar la corriente en el primario? Te pregunto de curioso y por que nunca vi tal cosa. Y me imagino (entre otras cosas no deseadas) que la corriente en el secundario no va a ser directamente proporcional a la del primario. Pero bueno no estoy seguro y no se en que lo vas a aplicar. Creo que la mejor alternativa es regular la tension despues del secundario sin tocar la alimentacion del primario, cosa que me parece mas apropiado.

Una mas, tengo entendido que para manejar cargas inductivas se usa un circuito un poco distinto al que es para manejar cargas resistivas, (no se reconocer uno de otro, pero veo una lampara en tu el esquema)

Espero que te sirva y esperemos otros comentarios con mas info! y no te olvides de decirme para que es esto!

Saludos


----------



## Libardo M (Dic 31, 2011)

Si señor ese circuito es solo para cargas resistivas.


----------



## rva1945 (Dic 31, 2011)

maxee dijo:


> Hola, por lo general si en un diagrama no especifica la potencia que es capas de disipar una resistencia casi seguro es de 1/4.
> 
> 
> y lo otro, por que necesitas atenuar la corriente en el primario? Te pregunto de curioso y por que nunca vi tal cosa. Y me imagino (entre otras cosas no deseadas) que la corriente en el secundario no va a ser directamente proporcional a la del primario. Pero bueno no estoy seguro y no se en que lo vas a aplicar. Creo que la mejor alternativa es regular la tension despues del secundario sin tocar la alimentacion del primario, cosa que me parece mas apropiado.
> ...



Hola:

el dimmer es para un motor de torno, de apenas 300W.
Pensaba usarlo además para controlar la velocidad de un torno de mano (Dremel) que es para 6V, entonces iria conectado a un trafo de 220-6V. Lo que me dijeron es que se puede usar pero hay que acoplar un poliester de no recuerdo cuantos nF en paralelo por el tema del flanco vertical por el disparo del diac.

Saludos


----------



## maxee (Dic 31, 2011)

Y algo como esto no te agrada? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

La verdad nunca vi un triac controlando el primario de un tranformador, no creo que ande correctamente, no lo se.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 31, 2011)

Aca te paso uno que regula tanto cargas resistivas como inductivas. 
Depende el TRIAC que usas y el dimensionado de las pistas en la plaqueta, puedes manejar cargas de hasta 5000 watts.

saludos y suerte


Juan José.


----------



## anukdia (Ene 3, 2012)

Buenos dias, el primer esquema es para un dimer de 220 v, independiente de la carga que la controla el triac, ¿me podrian indicar que tension y corriente circula por el potenciometro?
El sentido de la pregunta es que quiero separar el potenciometro del circuito y asi saber el grosor de los cables.
Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola anukdia

Lo único que circula por el potenciómetro es la corriente, el voltaje es el que empuja a la corriente para que circule.

Asumiendo que la carga del circuito que está en el Mensaje #1 de este Tema es de 500W @ 220Vac.
Pero como mencionas en tu mensaje: *independiente de la carga que la controla el Triac, ¿me podrian indicar que tension y corriente circula por el potenciómetro?*
(Espero que estemos hablando del circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta).

Entonces podríamos analizar el circuito quitando la carga, desconectando la terminal del Triac que va hacia la carga.
Entonces podemos sumar:
   8,200 +
250,000 Con el potenciómetro en un extremo. Aproximadamente.
   8,200 =
------------
266,400 Ohms


   8,200 +
       10 Con el potenciómetro en el otro extremo. Resistencia aproximada, no dan 0.00 Ohms los Potenciómetros.
   8,200 =
------------
  16,410 Ohms

La corriente que circula:
En el Primer    Caso I=V/R = 220/266,400 =   0.00082583 Amp. = 825mAmp.
En el Segundo Caso I=V/R = 220/  16,410 =   0.01340646 Amp. = 13.40mAmp.

Como puedes ver el peor caso es cuando por la malla circulan un poco más de 13 miliampers.
El aislante del cable sería bueno que soportara una tensión de 600Vac.

Notas: 
No considero la impedancia de los capacitores ni la de Gate-M2(Del Triac) Ni la del Diac pues juntos podrían llegar cuando mucho a 200 Ohms. O puedes investigar en las hojas de datos de esos componentes la corriente que circula por ellos y además, sacar la Xc @ 60Hz de los capacitores para que hagas un cálculo un poquito más acertado.
La Coma(,) indica miles, el Punto(.) Indica unidades.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## anukdia (Ene 3, 2012)

ok, gracias, a mi entender el peor caso  (13 miliamperios) tampoco es mucho, la idea es separar el potenciometro del resto del circuito, y mi duda era si por ejemplo la carga es de 500 w los cables de alargar el pote tendrian que ser de acuerdo a esta carga, y por la explicacion que me has dado entiendo que no. 

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola anukdia

Efectivamente así es:
La carga es de 500 Watts y el voltaje aplicado al circuito es de 220Vac.
La corriente que demanda esa carga de 500 Watts circula solo por el Triac y la carga.
En esta malla si debe haber un cable que soporte la corriente que circularía por el Triac y la carga.
I=P/V = 500/220=2.27 Ampers.
No es mucho, un cable calibre 14 soportaría esa corriente. Yo diría que hasta un calibre 16 si la carga no está lejos del circuito.
El Triac tambien debe soportar esa corriente y ese voltaje pero ten en cuenta que estamos hablando de valores RMS.
Así que el valor de pico del voltaje es más elevado que 220 Vac.
Creo que para sacar el valor de Pico se multiplica Vac por la raiz cuadrada de 2.
Serían como 312Vac Pico a Pico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2012)

Yo tengo dos de esos andando en mi casa, que los arme en el cole y las R que use son de 1/4W


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 4, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Yo tengo dos de esos andando en mi casa, que los arme en el cole y las R que use son de 1/4W



Armé el circuito y no pasa nada, no hace nada.

No conseguí el TIC2006, me vendieron el T8C6F que tiene las mismas patas pero es para mayor potencia, me dijeron que es similar.

No consegui el DIAC, pero recordé de un circuito de estos de una vieja revista electrónica que era similar y en vez de DIAC usaba un bulbo de neon (adjunto imagen).

Probé reemplazando el 8k2 en serie con el DIAC/bulbo por uno de 820 R ya que en ese circuito que recuerdo asi venia, pero no hay caso. Al girar el pot el bulbo varia de intensidad pero el TRIAC ni se entera, no hay nada en la salida (puse una bombilla de 100W).

Verifiqué una y otra vez las conexiones, no hay discontinuidad ni nada de eso. Entre el Gate y cada una de las otras patas del TRIAC leo 220 V.

Otra cosa que noto es que si bien no calienta mucho, el pot ya tiene un poco de olor a quemado, habrá que reemplazarlo por uno de alambre?

El problema será ese triac (deberé usar el TIC226 sí o sí)?
El bulbo en vez del DIAC?
Se quemará el pot?

Me falta probar armarlo con el viejo circuito que adjunto, pero no tengo el poliester de 220nF, veré de conseguir y de paso el TRIAC TIC226.

Ayuda muchachos, necesito ese bendito dimmer...

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola anukdia

Asegúrate de que la corriente que puede circular por el bulbo de Neon sea suficiente para disparar el Triac que estás utilizando.
El Triac Necesita cierta corriente entre Gate y M2 para que se dispare y circule corriente entre M1 y M2. Por lo tanto si no le llega no se dispara.
Busca las hojas de datos del Triac que estás utilizando o la de cualquier otro dispositivo por acá.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

La intención es saber qué corriente requiere en Triac en su Gate para que se dispare.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 4, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola anukdia
> 
> Asegúrate de que la corriente que puede circular por el bulbo de Neon sea suficiente para disparar el Triac que estás utilizando.
> El Triac Necesita cierta corriente entre Gate y M2 para que se dispare y circule corriente entre M1 y M2. Por lo tanto si no le llega no se dispara.
> ...



Gracias:

Estuve viendo hojas de datos, el TIC2006D tiene 50mA en Peak gate trigger current, el T8C6F, 30mA, o sea más sensible aun, no entiendo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 4, 2012)

Yo creo que es mejor un diac


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola anukdia

Efectivamente es mejor con un Diac, pero al no tenerlo puedes experimentar con una lámpara de Neón.

Mientras menos corriente requiera el Gate para disparar el Triac quiere decir que es más sensible.
Hay unos tan sensibles que con solo tocar el Gate se disparan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 5, 2012)

MrCarlos:

me preocupa el potenciómetro, que en el extremo del recorrido cuando la resistencia se hace muy pequeña tienda a calentarse, ya me ha pasado que se queman los pot, aun con tan baja corriente del circuito.

se consiguen pot de alambre en esos valores (250k)?

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola rva1945

Es muy raro encontrar los potenciómetros de alambre de 250k. En mi ubicación los consigo con algo de dificultad.
Probablemente encuentres potenciómetros de mayor potencia. De los que se utilizan para equipos industriales no para audio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 6, 2012)

Gracias.

Ahora bien, este circuito aparece en varios lados y en ninguno se menciona que se puede quemar el pot, entonces, esto sucede o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2012)

rva1945 dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Ahora bien, este circuito aparece en varios lados y en ninguno se menciona que se puede quemar el pot, entonces, esto sucede o no?



*Nop*

1) Verifica los valores de los componentes.
2) Verifica de haber armado todo correctamente.


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*
> 
> 1) Verifica los valores de los componentes.
> 2) Verifica de haber armado todo correctamente.



Tengo dudas de si me dieron el DIAC o me dieron un diodo común o 1N4148, pues parece uno de esos, translúcido y con una cinta negra donde estaria el cátodo, pero hasta donde sé, los DIAC no van polarizados pues justamente son para aleterna.

saludos


----------



## maxee (Ene 7, 2012)

Bueno puedes probar continuidad y sabras si es un diodo......


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 7, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Bueno puedes probar continuidad y sabras si es un diodo......



No usé un DIAC, usé un bulbo de neón para disparo; lo que hice es reemplazar el bulbo que venia ya encapsulado para instalar en una caja, por el bulbito simple que me pareció que una vez usé y andaba, indudablemente no tiene las mismas características eléctricas.

El "DIAC" que el señor de la casa de electrónica insistia en que es un diac, en realidad terminó siendo el 1N4148, obvio que ni intenté usarlo. Parece que el señor confunde DIODO con DIAC.

Aquí video del test (e imagen adjuta de componentes en una bornera), gracias por todos los consejos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkCjGfAWSI

Saludos



maxee dijo:


> Bueno puedes probar continuidad y sabras si es un diodo......



El motivo por el cual el bulbo original no disparaba es porque venia con un resistor en serie (no se veia pues venia encapsulado para montaje) por lo cual su corriente era tan baja que no disparaba al TRIAC. Finalmente terminé usándolo como testigo en la caja de montaje.

Además le agregué al circuito un switch inversor para elegir entre salida controlada (por el pote) o directa (adjunto imagen además del video):


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shuSCTH_pl8

Saludos
Robert


----------

